# Cabelas 1 man backpacking tent.



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Cabelas XPG ultralight 1 man tent. 
Great tent for those backcountry hunts. 
Used once last year in Unitas but have since adopted the tent and bivy system. Hoping to fund some other gear while freeing up some space. Still has seam sealer. 
$80 pick up in Ogden area or can work out shipping.


----------

